# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  DMT: The Spirit Molecule

## Urban Ninja

DMT: The Spirit Molecule by Dr. Rick Strassman 

This is a great book! I didn't have the chance to finish it... had to return it to the library. 

The main idea of this book is that DMT (Dimethyltryptamine), which is located in the Pineal Gland, is responsible for all sorts of different human experiences... Dreaming being one of them. Supposedly we all go on psychedelic trips as we enter heavy REM sleep. 

DMT can also be used as a hallucinogenic drug... however it's strongly advised that only experienced, mature and responsible psychedelic drug users handle this substance... one should take this experience as something of learning... or like a spiritual journey, not "just another high". 

Here, Joe Rogan talks about his experience with DMT.... You should watch the whole video, it's pretty intense  ::shock:: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grcqs9cDuN8

Anyone ever heard of this book, or read it?

----------


## GreenYoshi

Thank you so much for that link.

----------


## Urban Ninja

Haha that vid's pretty funny ain't it? lol Joe Rogan's a trip...

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

We should make white blood cells a schedule I drug, too!

----------


## Solipsist

I have become more and more interested in DMT. I want to experience it (in waking life). It could be a profound part of something more than this conscious life as we know it with links to an afterlife or transition above what we think we know about this life or existence. Im looking forward to trying it and posting my experience. I feel like spreading the word on this, lucid dreaming is one thing, but this may be far, far more surreal and crazy! Im going to read the book and am waiting for the movie to come out, which is still yet to be released. The spirit molecule, we need to transcend our minds!

----------


## JamesLD

terence mckenna once said that if you smoked dmt in a dream the effects would be the same as in real life. but id still like to get my hands on some in real life

----------


## CrazyDreamer442

I have tried DMT in the form of Yopo seeds (yes i prepared them correctly). Anyway, I mixed it in with a blunt of marijuana and smoked it. All that happened was that my head felt pretty heavy and I got the most massive mind splitting headache I've ever experienced. I probably didnt have nearly enough. My friends have snorted it and he puked for a very long time but I guess he was tripping balls the whole time. He said he was in a space ship and everyone around him was aliens.

----------


## White horse

This is a very famous book for those who want to know more about DMT, however I didn't read it (yet).

I have some experiences with it and it opened my eyes. I want to recommend it to everybody, but it's very intense and can be very personal and confronting. It can be to big for some people.

Be very carefull with it! It can f**ck your mind up.

When I'm better in LD  I want to try it in my dreams, I hope it is the same.

----------


## hisnameistyler

> Joe Rogan's a trip...



no pun intended?

and yes, actually my friend came to me (long before I started my "lucid dreaming adventure") and told me about how insane this book was. Thankyou for reminding me; I should probably go to my library and check it out!

----------


## Felixplore

Yes ive read the book a couple of times, its been a while though. From what i remember its mainly speculation that DMT is found in the pineal gland...but what is found in the pineal gland is all the necessary chemicals the body needs to syntheize it, so it does make sense to find it there. But yes it is a human neurotransmitter which is structually very similar to serotonin.

Having experienced DMT in its pure form many times i would say for me personally it far surpasses lucid dreaming in being completely able shock you, enlighten you and to show you the unimaginable. It's some pretty intense stuff and if you take enough can cause true hallucinations, and to some that can be unpleasent. If you really want to try it i would suggest researching as much as you can about it and dont forget to let go and  :smiley:

----------


## mrb427

This is an awesome book, I loved it and I'd recommend it to everyone!  One of the most interesting books I've read.  Seems to be pretty scientifically sound as far as the way the experiment was conducted and everything.  Definitely looking forward to the documentary.  I'm interested to try DMT in an LD and eventually in RL.  I wonder how they would compare.

From what I've read, taking DMT intravenously or intramuscularly gives the most profound effects, and smoking DMT is nearly as profound.  I think that snorting DMT is less profound and lasts slightly longer.  Drinking DMT in ayahuasca or something I think has long, relatively profound effects but require an MAOI (ayahuasca drinks have an MAOI).

----------


## Solipsist

Since researching DMT and Psilocybin mushrooms in the past few months I have to say, it's quite interesting how my perception of them are portrayed in my dreams. Just a few days ago I ingested mushrooms in my dreams, wow that was a trip, words can't explain it, but I know I felt the effects, it was like being inebriated and stoned at the same time and going into a different realm. Only one time I have done DMT (in my dreams), and seemed to be launched into a hyperspace dimension, falling and flying into the abyss but with no recollection, weird thing I wasn't even lucid, wish I would have been. I believe these states of mind can be reached in the dream state, senses and states of mind were not much more peculiar than the experiences I have while under the influence of something. It amazes me how these feelings can be acheived in dreams. Melatonin can help induce lucid dreams as well, which I have been taking recently, its naturally metabolized in the body, as a neurotransmitter during sleep. Look into all of this, very interesting.

----------


## Spiritwarrior

iv done pure dmt a few times. very life changing experience made me believe in a spiritual world, aliens/entities also i believe egyptions used dmt thousand years ago as every time i use it i feel im in ancient egypt being soul massaged by a goddess i see hieroglyphics that look the same as the egyption ones

----------

